# Avis entre deux bracelets



## alexprod (3 Juin 2017)

Bonjour,

j'hésite entre ces deux bracelets :

https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/MPWC2ZM/A/bracelet-boucle-classique-havane-38-mm
et
https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/MJ5E2ZM/A/bracelet-milanais-38-mm

et j'aimerai connaître votre avis.

Merci


----------



## Delarecal (4 Juin 2017)

alexprod a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'hésite entre ces deux bracelets :
> 
> ...



Le premier sans hésitation


----------



## Delarecal (4 Juin 2017)

Le premier sans aucune hésitation


----------



## Mcbm (4 Juin 2017)

Le havane et oublie le milanais, j'en ai un, il se desserre tout seul et il faut souvent le resserrer.


----------



## fousfous (4 Juin 2017)

Mcbm a dit:


> Le havane et oublie le milanais, j'en ai un, il se desserre tout seul et il faut souvent le resserrer.


Oui mais il est ultra confortable!
Et puis honnêtement c'est pas dérangeant, meme quand il est bien serré j'ai tendance à jouer avec l'amant, c'est tellement amusant de le resserrer


----------



## canna03 (15 Juin 2017)

moi j'adore mon milanais ,c'est celui que je mets le plus souvent .


----------



## Mcbm (15 Juin 2017)

Moi aussi je le trouves très beau mais je préfère celui à maillon et c'est celui que je porte pratiquement tout le temps.


----------

